# Forwarding Ports 6667 and 14000 -- Blocked?



## Alcenaia (Dec 4, 2009)

I have been trying to open up ports 6667 (ustream chat, IRC) and 14000 and have been unsuccessful. I tried to forward these ports myself in the router's interface and using the freeware Simple Port Forwarding. I added exceptions in Windows Firewall. I'm not sure why these didn't work, what else could be blocking these ports, or what else I can do. 

Setting up a static IP causes problems when I try to hook up to another wireless router I use frequently. I don't need to access these ports on that router. However, I would like to avoid setting up a static IP if possible. 

I know about three months ago I was able to use port 6667, but I haven't been able to track down what changed in my computing environment. 

Firewalls/Antivirus: McAfee OAS, PC Tools Spyware Doctor, Windows Firewall
OS: Windows XP
Router: Belkin F5D8236 v3
Browser: latest Firefox

I'd be happy to provide further information if it will help.

Thanks very much!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

See if this guide helps: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Belkin/F5D8236-4/F5D8236-4index.htm


----------

